

Ask HN: Rate My App (facebook connect) - nick007
http://hookuphelper.com/match.php

======
systemtrigger
This is the second time today you've submitted that link and it's a beautiful
splash page but I haven't tried your app because it evidently requires me to
grant you access to my Facebook profile. Maybe if you had a demo or a
screencast we could watch we'd understand how much fun it would be to play
Cupid with our friends.

I've clicked on a few Facebook apps and most strike me as invasive in terms of
what they automatically publish about me. Maybe you could remind visitors up
front what personal information we'll be granting to hookuphelper, what
messages you'll be sending to our friends on our behalf etc?

~~~
jbrun
agreed, same behaviour for me.

